# 2013.09.05 Hogfish, black grouper, red grouper, trigger & founder



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Some pictures from our trip on Thursday to Greens' Hole.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Nice! Is it normal for you to get a hog up here? Been diving/fishing the panhandle for 20+ years and never seen one this far north...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

First one I've ever seen here.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I think that hog was a little lost. That's pretty cool though to shoot one this far north.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang that water is calm!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

That is great! how was the vis?


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like fun!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice mixed bag & great eats.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Wackem, just curious why you think that is a black? Good mess of fish .


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Stressless said:


> That is great! how was the vis?


About 50'.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> Hey Wackem, just curious why you think that is a black? Good mess of fish .


I'm going with my dive buddy's assessment. Up close the pattern was certainly different than any gag I have seen.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I'm going with my dive buddy's assessment. Up close the pattern was certainly different than any gag I have seen.


Colors can lie, look at the gill plates. Note one is pointed.

First one is a Black, second is Gag. The Gag's spur on preopercle is distinctive, where the Black is gently rounded.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

That is so cool you got a hogfish up here. I have never seen one this far North. I have heard a story or two and even a picture or two but I have not got lucky yet. I have got 2 black grouper up here thou. One about 15 lbs and one about 45 lbs or so. So anything is possible. Did you get a picture of the black grouper?


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

Man I need to go on a dive with y'all.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

shouldve let that hogfish procreate some more so i we all can catch some! Thats another bucket list fish for me.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We used to see them some before Hurricane Opal, but then again we used to have a tons of Spineys here before that too.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks diving out of Carrabelle, Florida shoot a good number of hog fish. Not sure why they don't go further west.


----------

